# VHI Renewal



## di74 (16 Jan 2013)

I have been with the VHI since forever and this year my renewal has gone up considerably. I have a Teachers Plan which is basically a hospital plan with no day to day expenses covered. Each adult renewal is €1039 and child is €273 so renewal for year is €2624 from about €2000 last year. Kids ages are 5 and 3. My other half has a pre existing condition for the last 10 years... If I look at changing provider do we have a waiting period before he's fully covered. I have looked at the HIA website buy find it very confusing to compare like with like as some plans cover 80 % in some private hospitals and others 60% etc. Also do other providers Laya etc operate direct payments to hospitals. Any information would be great renewal due on 8th Feb


----------



## snowyb (16 Jan 2013)

Hi di74,

Could you clarify the name of your plan with VHI -  is it Teachers Plan or Teachers Plan Select?  

All other providers operate direct payments to hospitals.

Regarding your husband's pre-existing condition, if he was fully covered and treated for this condition with VHI - he will be fully covered with any other provider.  Waiting times only apply to pre-existing conditions if you upgrade your plan. The waiting time would be for any extra hospital benefits on an upgraded plan, in relation to treatment for a pre-existing condition. Once you choose a plan with similar hospital cover to your present plan, there would be no waiting times.   

Snowyb


----------



## di74 (16 Jan 2013)

Thanks for the reply. It's Teachers Plan not Teachers Plan Select. My husband was treated as a public patient in Beaumont for his condition as it all happened in an emergency situation and at the time he was in high dependency room for a week so we never even used our VHI cover. He attends Beaumont a few times a year as a public outpatient. His condition may give rise to other conditions in the future and my concern is that he will be covered for anything that may happen in the future.


----------



## snowyb (17 Jan 2013)

di74 said:


> Thanks for the reply. It's Teachers Plan not Teachers Plan Select. My husband was treated as a public patient in Beaumont for his condition as it all happened in an emergency situation and at the time he was in high dependency room for a week so we never even used our VHI cover. He attends Beaumont a few times a year as a public outpatient. His condition may give rise to other conditions in the future and my concern is that he will be covered for anything that may happen in the future.



Hi di74, 

Regarding your husband's pre-existing condition,  this occurred after both of you had joined VHI or maybe several years after joining.
 The two of you would have already served the 6 month new customer waiting time that applied when you first joined originally. 
This condition therefore  would not be classed as a pre-existing condition.  The maximum waiting time that can be applied to a pre-existing 
condition for under 55yrs is 5 years.  He has in effect served 2 x 5 year waiting periods as its 10 years since it happened.  There is no reason
 why he would not be covered for any surgery or treatment arising in the future with any provider.  

Here are a few alternatives to consider:
VHI Adult Options;
Plan PMI 15 11    adult price  875pa     good hospital + no outpatients (125 excess)
Plan PMI 21 11    adult price  993pa     good hospital + good outpatients (75 excess)
Teachers Plan is the cheapest with no excess

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?265&272&203/

VHI Child Options;
One Plan Choice                  233per child (125 excess)
Parents and Kids Excess      243per child (75 excess)
Parents and Kids Plan          258per child (no excess)

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?290&102&101/

GLOHEALTH
Better Plan        Adult Price  842.50pa     Child Price 207.50 pa (includes price increase feb)   Good hospital, no outpatients (100 excess)

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?298/

LAYA HEALTHCARE
Adult Options
Total Health Choice      Adult Price 874pa    Child Price 273pa  good hospital + good outpatients(100 excess)
Healthwise Plus No Excess  Adult Price 885pa    good hospital,no outpatients (no excess)

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?323&277/

Half Price Child Offers
Health Smart   130pa (125 excess) good hospital no outpatients
Health Smart Family   200pa(125 excess) good hospital + good outpatients

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?294&295/

Hope this enlightens your decision making.


Snowyb


----------

